
How I got GaryVee to reply to my cold email. - itsbenlee
http://blog.yobenlee.com/strategy/cold-email-growth-hack-used-get-reply-vaynermedia/
======
mindcrime
This sounds like a really good way to burn bridges that haven't even been
built yet. Maybe I'm alone in feeling this way, but if somebody pulls this
shit with me and I realize it (and chances are I will) then you're going to
get a reply alright... one that says "go fuck yourself".

That said, maybe some people would be more amenable to something like this.
Vaynerchuk might just be one of the people that would get one of these,
realize what was going on, laugh about it, and reply and say "good job, kid".
But then again, he's a Jets fan, so whaddaya expect...

~~~
anoncoward111
You aren't alone. Anyone that says "I respect the hustle, kiddo!!" in response
to this is probably going to add negative value to your life long term.

Imagine having someone this unethical as a business partner or investor. How
can you trust a word out of their mouth?

Just go get legit warm introductions through hard work and merit.

------
anoncoward111
> _Some may be upset if they find out [you fraudulently created a warm-
> introduction email to entice Vayner to respond]_

Do we need any more proof that if this works, marketing and networking is an
illogical and unethical world?

What happened to the days of teams making cool innovative stuff and the guys
with money reach out to talk?

